# Green Water Blues



## Gearbox (Mar 15, 2007)

Have been struggling with a green water problem for over two months. I bought my daughter a 10 gallon tank to repalce her 6 gallon System six (the all intergrated unit) when the filter motor died. I bought the Flow Master filter 30 with bio wheel for 30 gallon tanks which I was told would keep the water much clearer. For the first several months, it worked fine. Then the water started to get cloudy. Whitish cloudy at first and then a light Green tint. I should also say that the new tank was set up next to a window. I had this problem before and used a product called Alge Fix, and it cleared it up within hours. 15 drops in a ten gallon tank and no change. Asked my aquarium dealer about it and he told me to block off the sunlight from the window which I did, and to continue the treatment with the Alge Fix. after a week, the water turned a dark opaque green like pea soup. I completely covered the tank eliminating all sun light and kept up with the Alge Fix every three days. Nothing was working. The Alge Fix finally killed off my snail and frog, but that was about it.

The next suggestion was to do a 50% water change and add a phosphate filter pack. The dilluted green water didn't make it much better and within a day, it was back to zero visiability. In pure fustration, I decided to do an 100% water change, wash the tank, gravel, filter, etc in very hot water, scrubbed everything down and let the tank sit for several days with new water treated with aqua safe and the filter running before returning the fish back into the tank. I know it's not the greatest thing for the fish, but I saw no other alternative. 

The tank has been blocked from any direct sunlight, but clear water lasted for about a week and now has gotten to the transitional stage of being whitish cloudy and tinted green water. Been here before. I have been adding Alge Fix every three days and it's not working. Again. 

What have I been doing wrong? What should I be doing or using? Do I have an aggresive strain of alge? Is it treatable? Should I toss the idea of having an aquarium? Help please, Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2007)

If gone uncleaned, biowheels can actually become internally rotted because it is made of cardboard and can't sustain much water if damaged in any way. This is why the design is patend pending.


----------



## Gearbox (Mar 15, 2007)

The filter is about 2 months old and bio wheel is made from a fiberglass material. I was also told never to clean it, although I did before the last 100% water change. Thinking UV sterilization system at this point.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

UV would solve the problem most definately. 
It's suspended algae in the water, too small for the filter to catch. 
The UV light will kill it and keep it from coming back. 

When you scrub down a tank, you kill the beneficial bacteria. Thats why you should really never revert to that.


----------



## canadianfish (Nov 4, 2007)

I get this almsot everyday at work. use phos -x in the filter and it should work fine. If all esle fails, buya product called pclear i believe its the blue bottle. 

If you decide to use the p clear,buy some polywool and place it underneath the filter sponge. The p-clear wll make your water really cloudy for a dy or2
after the initial dosage, replace the ploly wool the very next day. If your tank is less then a month old, the cloudyness is caused by initial bacteia growth in the water and should disperse jwithin 2 weeks or so.

****Thep clear bond the small particals in the water and makes them big enough to get caught in the filter ( thats why i suggested polywool with the pclear)


----------



## OhioOilman (Dec 2, 2007)

I had this problem with a 29 gallon freshwater tank I had once and then I added some live plants and done a weekly 20% water change and had it knocked out in no time, the live plants actually fight the algae off.


----------



## Gearbox (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sure what strain of alge I had, but nothing worked for months. But I'm happy to report that I did find a solution short of tossing the tank. I found a UV water sterilizer at Petsmart online for about 25 bucks. Ran it in the tank, and within two days it was crystal clear. Finally took it out after a few months and it stayed clear ever since. Fish happy , tank clear, and my snails are reproducing like crazy. Hope this helps, Allan


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

All right! Glad you got that sorted out!


----------



## Gearbox (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Media Hound, When I first started to look into the UV light, all I was able to find were the ones costing hundreds of dollars. Several pet stores and two chains, including Petsmart said you couldn't get one for less than two to three hundred dollars or more. After an extensive internet search, it was right on Petsmarts website. Albeit, you had to really search, and the description wasn't all that helpful, nor did it really tell you what you were getting. But for 20 something bucks, I took a shot. The kit came with a sealed pod that contained the light and a small submersable pump that suctioned on to the glass. The pod connected onto the pump, and both went into the tank. Not too big, but for a 10 gallon tank, it took up some real estate. Both the pod and pump had seperate electrical wires which went to a transformer that was suctioned onto the outside glass, and then the 110v power line. Lots of wires. But I have to say, it was the best 20 bucks I spent. They also had a larger version for a few more dollars, but for my 10 gallon, the smaller one was overkill. Thanks again for the advice and I hope this might help others as well, Merry Christmas, Allan


----------

